# 8.1 UHF Pro Remote With DVR 508



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

I cannot get a 8.1 UHF PRO Remote to work with my 508 DVR. It will not control receiver with UHF or IR. I can get it to control my TV and VCR. I am not sure what else to try.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

A UHF-PRO remote will NOT work with a 508. You neeed to get a UHF/IR remote.
The UHF-PRO uses a different code set and doesn't due IR in satellite mode.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

For those receivers that come with a UHF remote, the receiver senses...:

UHF Pro or IR: 322, 522, 942 (TV1 IR, TV2 UHF Pro); 811, 921
UHF or IR: 4900, 6000, 50x, 721
UHF only*: 2000 Dlx, 4000, 5000*, JVC D-VHS
(*See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/6 for IR retrofit. Later 5000's have both.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 8.1 UHF Pro remote that comes with the 921 won't work with any of the older UHF capable receivers, not because it uses a different code set, but because it transmits the same code set on a different frequency that the older receivers can't receive.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> For those receivers that come with a UHF remote, the receiver senses...:
> 
> UHF Pro or IR: 322, 522, 942 (TV1 IR, TV2 UHF Pro); 811, 921
> UHF or IR: 4900, 6000, 50x, 721
> ...


BobaBird,

I'd like to add that the TV1 Tuners of the Dual Tuners, (322, 522, 942) with function with an UHF PRO remote but these receivers only come with a IR remote for TV 1.

I purchased an extra UHF PRO remote for my 522, and after making a few changes at the system information screen, I now have TWO UHF Pro remotes one for TV one and one for TV two.

When in Single mode either Remote will control the receiver, when in Dual Mode only the remote with the proper Address with control it's own tuner. BTW both remotes are set to different addresses all of the time.

John


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

If you want to use the newer style remote with your 508, then you need a 522/625 TV 1 remote. This will work IR only though.


----------

